# Oris Diver Date 44mm



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

How does it wear on a 7 inch wrist? I'm interested, but I have SWS (small wrist syndrome). b-)


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

The 44mm measurement is of the case back. The watch case tapers to about 38-39mm at the bezel. So it wears like a 41-42mm watch. I have 7.5"+ wrists, and the 44mm TT1 is too small for my tastes. That's why I upgraded to the 47mm Small Seconds -- it's chunky, but it wears more like a 44-45mm piece. You should have no issues with the 44mm version.

Here's a pic of my (now sold) TT1 on my 7.5" wrist:



Hope that helps!


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

link2derek said:


> The 44mm measurement is of the case back. The watch case tapers to about 38-39mm at the bezel. So it wears like a 41-42mm watch. I have 7.5"+ wrists, and the 44mm TT1 is too small for my tastes. That's why I upgraded to the 47mm Small Seconds -- it's chunky, but it wears more like a 44-45mm piece. You should have no issues with the 44mm version.
> 
> Here's a pic of my (now sold) TT1 on my 7.5" wrist:
> 
> ...


Thanks, and props to being in Michigan! I think I'll head over to the local AD and see what they can do for me....


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

have the 44mm 200 meter TT1 Diver and I think it looks great on my 7 inch wrist.

Chris


----------



## scalpel72 (Jul 18, 2009)

It feels comfortable in my 6.5 inch
wrist. The weight difference between
my steel TT1 Divers Date to the
Titanium TT1 Chrono is significant;-)










Cheers mate


----------



## Carl Steffens (Nov 20, 2008)

I have 7.5 inch wrists and LOVE my 44mm 1000 meter titanium diver. Like was said by somebody up above, it wears like a 41-42mm watch. Weight is about 160 grams. Wonderful everyday watch. I would think that it would work great on a 7 inch wrist.
I am sick of the huge watch trend. I find that 42mm is really the most comfortable day to day watch size for me. So, given the tapering case on this one, it is just about perfect. I wear it with shorts and a t-shirt but it isn't so big that it won't fit under a long sleeved dress shirt. Do it!!


----------

